# Car detailer in Hampshire?



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good car detailer in North Hampshire (poss Surrey and Berks if not too far from Hampshire)?

I normally just give the car a once over and pay too much attention, but getting a new car I want to give it a little bit more protection etc

Ta

Nick


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi where abouts in Hampshire?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Near Winchester


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

What sort of detail where you after?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> What sort of detail where you after?


do you come down to hampshire?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

may be interested in a detail, if you find someone good


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

wellhouse said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of detail where you after?
> ...


I can do, I have family in Esher and Dorset so can pop in on them too.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool.

so rough price for paint correction, ie clay, polish, was, and full valet?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you have a list of services and prices?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all listed on my website - but not allowed to post that on here.


----------



## lilwashu (Jan 18, 2014)

Envy Car Care (near Southampton) are really good.


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Rich @ Refined detail, say Chaz recommended


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guy in Hook can come more highly recommended and he'd a No Ricer from when that was around

The Detailing House

J
xx


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

chaznik said:


> Rich @ Refined detail, say Chaz recommended


Looks good from the website - http://www.refineddetail.co.uk/


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Guy in Hook can come more highly recommended and he'd a No Ricer from when that was around
> 
> The Detailing House
> 
> ...


Do you have any contact details?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea sure I'll PM them 

https://www.facebook.com/TheDetailingHouse

He doesnt have a website unfortunately but his page gives some great reading 

J
xx


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> > Rich @ Refined detail, say Chaz recommended
> ...


His work is very very impressive


----------

